# Can follicle numbers change between cycles?



## Bobo (Jan 20, 2005)

Hello,

I am just about to start my second round of ICSI and am concerned about my response to stims.  Last time I produced 16 follicles from which only 9 mature eggs were retrieved, after having stimmed for 12 days.  This seems quite low to me and the consultant has recommended that we go with the same dose of gonal-F this time round.  Has anyone had any experience of big differences in stimming between cycles i.e. was this just a duff cycle?!

Bobo


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

The number of follicles sound fine, it may be that you would benefit from extra days of stimulation to encourage eggs in the ones where there weren't last time hence why no change in dosage just maybe longer on it.

Ruth


----------

